# Exorcist at half price!



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Is that the DMX version?....I'm REALLY hoping to have enough income tax return this year to get a skulltronix skull so that would be a great addition to that set up...ZR


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No, it's just Exorcist...


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

my math may be wrong but 1/2 off 229 isn't 149 am i missing something


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It's on sale $229 with the IR remote and $149 without the IR remote. Normally it's around $460 including the IR remote. 

Sorry about that. Rereading my post I can see how that is confusing


----------

